# Fly Rod Holder for Pontoon Boats



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Looking for pictures/ideas for a fly rod holder to attach to a ODC Sport pontoon boat. I've seen the Scotty and Cabela's versions of fly rod holders. Last year I used velcro straps to secure to the frame - it worked -- but I think there are more elegant solutions. I've been toying with different ideas out of PVC/Drain pipe. Would like to see what others have come up with - not above "borrowing" good ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hondakid (Aug 8, 2001)

I used a piece of pvc pipe to make mine and it works great and was cheap. It attaches to one of the quick connects towards the rear of the pontoon frame, I have the ODC sport too. I also cut a notch so my fly rod reel would slide down in it. You will need to do trial and error with the notching of the pipe where it connects to the frame.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Scotty and Cabelas make rail mounts for the rod holders. I use them and mount them right to the frame.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Scadden has a light weight rod holding gizmo that looks quite easy to build.
Their website is so messed up though you'll need a little luck and patience finding it!


----------

